# Java Version auslesen



## Ganto (13. Dezember 2003)

guten abend

wie kann ich die aktuell installierte java-version in einer java-applikation auslesen?

wird wohl nicht so schwierig sein, aber irgendwie finde ich nichts schlaues darüber.

ganto


----------



## SonicBe@m (13. Dezember 2003)

;D

dafür haste die java.lang.System  -> properties


----------



## Thomas Darimont (13. Dezember 2003)

Servus!


```
System.out.println(System.getProperty("java.version"));
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## SonicBe@m (14. Dezember 2003)

Haben die Leute noch nie was vom Java api gehört?


----------



## ByeBye 137835 (11. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
wie kann ich das ganze in ASP oder JavaScript abfragen?

Danke.


----------

